# Smallest radius curved N scale track you can purchase?



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

What is the smallest radius N scale track that can be purchase? I had a fleischman starter set years ago that came factory with shorter radius track than a bachmann set. Could make almost 2 circles in one bachmann circle. (almost)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think about 11.75" radius seems to be smallest in sectional track but you can go much tighter in flexible.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track curves*

X Doug X;

Atlas has 9-3/4" radius sectional track. I believe Model power once offered 8" radius. Of course, you can use flex track to make even tighter curves. Weather your train will go around such a curve, depends on the type of locos and cars you plan to run on them. I found I needed to switch from a 12" min. radius( which I thought was generous) up to a 16" radius when I acquired a Mikado which needed the larger radius to stay on the track reliably.

Traction Fan


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

traction fan said:


> X Doug X;
> 
> Atlas has 9-3/4" radius sectional track. I believe Model power once offered 8" radius. Of course, you can use flex track to make even tighter curves. Weather your train will go around such a curve, depends on the type of locos and cars you plan to run on them. I found I needed to switch from a 12" min. radius( which I thought was generous) up to a 16" radius when I acquired a Mikado which needed the larger radius to stay on the track reliably.
> 
> Traction Fan


I wish I would have known. I just ordered 12" kato track. I'm only going to be running small 0-4-0's for this setup and maybe testing other loco's on the straights. It's just going to be 2x4 foot or smaller, something I can build on styrofoam and put in the top of the closet when i'm done.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Also, i'm looking at an ebay auction now that says 9 3/4. it also says it's code 80 and compatible with all bachmann and atlas track. is the the length of each individual track or the length of the circle when it's done? It looks like regular radius track if you buy a bachmann train set. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-POWER...-SILVER-NEW-/131331293639?hash=item1e93f481c7


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's the radius of the circle. I notice it's nickel silver which is the other thing to look for.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Radius measurement*

X Doug X;

The numbers that define curved track piece size are the Radius in inches measured from the center of a circle, out to the MIDDLE of the ties(where the track nail holes are) You still have
half the track width(two halves, if you're making a 180 degree turn(think "U-Turn" in a car)
Besides that you have overhang, of locos and cars, to add on. Thus a 9-3/4" radius half circle
will need about 22" of shelf to fit on. Bigger sizes, like 11", let alone my 16" will need 
proportionally wider tables to fit on.
You are wise to stick to 0-4-0s and short cars on your small shelf layout. they should handle the tighter curves without problems.

Traction Fan 

PS. The code 80 # refers to the height of the rail in 100ths of an inch. Code 80 and code 55 are the most 
common sizes. Code 55 is what I use, because of its more realistic appearance. Either code 55 or 80 should accommodate any brand's N scale equipment made in the last 30 years. Some very early N scale had very deep wheel flanges, which would not work on code 55.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

x_doug_x said:


> What is the smallest radius N scale track that can be purchase? I had a fleischman starter set years ago that came factory with shorter radius track than a bachmann set. Could make almost 2 circles in one bachmann circle. (almost)


Kato Unitrack has 9 3/4 inch sections which could make a small circle in N scale. Four axle diesels will run fine on this type of track.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought some Kato track. I wanted to build a small N scale layout on a piece of insulation foam, it's light thick and the nails should stay in it if you push them through into the foam. I bought 2 different radius N track. the 9 3/4 hasn't got here yet and I picked up a piece of foam today from home depot for 6 bucks, also bought some foamsafe spray adhesive for the grass effect. Here is the start.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm open to tips from anyone on here if they have any ideas with this layout, just wanted something that could be pulled out of the closet during the winter time and put away during the summer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Doug

I just gotta say, you've got a pretty basic layout there. No reverse loops,
no turnouts that derail cars. Just plain train running. 

I suppose you could gussie it up a little by building a tunnel on one side,
maybe dig a small stream in that foam and install a bridge to carry
the track over it. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As Don says you need a little more interest. Try to add a passing loop and a spur running into the centre. Otherwise you're going to get tired of your train chasing its tail the whole time.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> As Don says you need a little more interest. Try to add a passing loop and a spur running into the centre. Otherwise you're going to get tired of your train chasing its tail the whole time.


I'm currently waiting on more track to come.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Available space?*

X doug X;

If that piece of foam is the only space you have, you may not have room for much more than the basic circle you have. Is there any other space available? Perhaps under a bed, or hoisted
up over the car in the garage. Even if you want to just store it in the closet, how about a longer piece of foam, with 1/4" luan plywood backing, that you can hang on the inside of the closet door? you can make a much more interesting layout in the space of a door. Think about 
alternate locations, on top of a bookcase? Under the stairs? Wherever.
If you are truly locked in to that tiny space, and the track shown is 12" radius, then you could get another loop inside the present one. If you can fit in a turnout or two, and make some sidings, things could be more interesting. Most turnouts though, would need to have
the side track lead off the outside of your circle. If you have any straight track in that loop, the siding/s could be on the inside. If your present loop is 12" radius, a curved turnout with
a 12" outer curved leg, and a tighter,(9-3/4"?) radius inner leg, could also allow a track to head
inside the circle. Finding such a turnout ready-made might be a real challenge. 
Check walthers.com to see if something like that is available. Peco makes curved turnouts, but I don't know the radii they use. I make my own turnouts and crossings from scratch; 
which allows me to make them any size I want. However, If you're new to this hobby, scratchbuilding turnouts may not be something you want to do. Let's start by you checking
for a bigger layout space, and/or what ready-made turnouts are available.
Making your own turnouts isn't as hard as many people think; but there's no point in doing so if you can find something that will work for you.

Let us know what you find out, and what you want to do next.

Traction Fan
PS. Photos below show some scratch built turnouts.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Available space?*

X doug X;

If that piece of foam is the only space you have, you may not have room for much more than the basic circle you have. Is there any other space available? Perhaps under a bed, or hoisted
up over the car in the garage. Even if you want to just store it in the closet, how about a longer piece of foam, with 1/4" luan plywood backing, that you can hang on the inside of the closet door? you can make a much more interesting layout in the space of a door. Think about 
alternate locations, on top of a bookcase? Under the stairs? Wherever.
If you are truly locked in to that tiny space, and the track shown is 12" radius, then you could get another loop inside the present one. If you can fit in a turnout or two, and make some sidings, things could be more interesting. Most turnouts though, would need to have
the side track lead off the outside of your circle. If you have any straight track in that loop, the siding/s could be on the inside. If your present loop is 12" radius, a curved turnout with
a 12" outer curved leg, and a tighter,(9-3/4"?) radius inner leg, could also allow a track to head
inside the circle. Finding such a turnout ready-made might be a real challenge. 
Check walthers.com to see if something like that is available. Peco makes curved turnouts, but I don't know the radii they use. I make my own turnouts and crossings from scratch; 
which allows me to make them any size I want. However, If you're new to this hobby, scratchbuilding turnouts may not be something you want to do. Let's start by you checking
for a bigger layout space, and/or what ready-made turnouts are available.
Making your own turnouts isn't as hard as many people think; but there's no point in doing so if you can find something that will work for you.

Let us know what you find out, and what you want to do next.

Traction Fan
PS. Photos below show some scratch built turnouts.

View attachment 69769


View attachment 69777


----------



## alhoop (Apr 6, 2011)

x_doug_x said:


> What is the smallest radius N scale track that can be purchase? I had a fleischman starter set years ago that came factory with shorter radius track than a bachmann set. Could make almost 2 circles in one bachmann circle. (almost)


Kato UNITRACK #20-174 is 6" radius

AL


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a small layout - 2 ft x 4 ft. It is two simple loops. The outer loop is 11 ½ radius. The inner loop is 9 ¼ radius. My 4 axle diesels do okay on the inner loop, but the larger 6 axle units (E series, PA) derail constantly. Also, about half my rolling stock derails on the inner loop, but runs fine on the outer loop. Many 40 ft boxcars are fine, but most 50 ft cars say NO WAY. My Olde Tyme passenger cars will not run on the 9 ¼ radius track. If you plan on the 0-4-0, you should be okay, but make sure the cars are short, too.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's an old thread with some ideas that I am considering...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3159&highlight=foam


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is another old thread, from January of this year. It might give you some ideas.

By the way, as I posted before, Tomix of Japan makes some extremely tight curves, along with more conventional radius. Tomix is a little hard to find outside of Japan, but it's getting much easier nowadays, with the internet. Tomix N Scale mini curve track lineup from Japan. That track is available in 4 inch (103mm), 5.5 inch (140mm) and 7 inch (177mm) radius curvatures, along with various wider curves. They also have switches (turnouts) in the 5.5 inch (140mm) radius, along with a few larger turnouts (both 280mm and 541mm), along with a Wye, a 3-way turnout, and curved turnout. This Tomix track is very similar to Kato UniTrack, with a built in roadbed, and the tightest curves are very helpful for modeling trolleys and trams, along with other short equipment. Tomix makes a huge variety of track pieces, more then any other company in N scale, and is easy enough to connect to many other brands of track. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26531


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of designing a layout that will feature stream & diesel locos. If I want to use, lets say, a Kato 4-8-2 Mikado, what would my minimum radius need to be?


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

fulsom56 said:


> I'm in the process of designing a layout that will feature stream & diesel locos. If I want to use, lets say, a Kato 4-8-2 Mikado, what would my minimum radius need to be?


I don't have that model, so I did some reading about the Kato 4-8-2 Mikado. From what I have read, it can handle a 9.75 inch radius fine, but has difficulty on 8.5 inch radius. I would highly recommend 9.75 inch or larger for that particular steam engine. It will look and operate nicer on 11 inch, compared to 9.75 inch.


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

x_doug_x said:


> What is the smallest radius N scale track that can be purchase? I had a fleischman starter set years ago that came factory with shorter radius track than a bachmann set. Could make almost 2 circles in one bachmann circle. (almost)


Its been a while since I was active in N scale. 

Tomix (Japan) offers 103mm Fine Track Super Mini sectional track. I didn't find it on Plaza Japan on eBay, but Hobby Search shows it on pre-order for late September 2015 release. At 103mm it would be about 4 inches. 

As Kato offers an adapter piece 20-045 Snap-Track Conversion. to connect to Kato or Atlas track.

There is also a Tomix 140mm Fine Track curve.

Probably by early October Plaza Japan will again have Tomix Super Mini sections available.


----------

